# Found these "pellets" among the usual dead bees near my rooftop hive...cause?



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

*Re: Found these "pellets" among the usual dead bees near my rooftop hive...cause?*

Skunk


----------



## Happy Home (Jul 4, 2019)

*Re: Found these "pellets" among the usual dead bees near my rooftop hive...cause?*



Bdfarmer555 said:


> Skunk


On a rooftop hive?

I have no idea who is responsible for this carnage.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Found these "pellets" among the usual dead bees near my rooftop hive...cause?*

I have no idea what kind of bee eaters you have lurking on your roof.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: Found these "pellets" among the usual dead bees near my rooftop hive...cause?*

They look too small for a skunk. Skunks leave clumps of many bees. That looks more like one chewed up bee. A shrew maybe.


----------



## heidiellen (Jul 22, 2019)

*Re: Found these "pellets" among the usual dead bees near my rooftop hive...cause?*

Yes, very small, no bigger than a regular dead bee...
My beekeeping mentor thinks it could be the work of a spider. There are plenty of spiders and webs around my hive.
Just curious, thanks for the replies!


----------

